# VEVO unlocked videos



## rahul_c (Jan 14, 2011)

*VEVO content locked in YouTube*

YouTube shows error 'This video contains content from VEVO, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds', cant I watch those videos anyhow? 

All the HQ/HD videos are in VEVO based YouTube channels.


----------



## rahul_c (May 5, 2011)

I found a way, use 'hotspot shield' software.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

Somewhere I read that you can just type in URL of a foreign country and watch them but I am not sure about this because I haven't faced any problem with any videos yet.


----------

